

GramFrame for iPad - Behind the App - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2011/04/07/gramframe-for-ipad.html

======
troyk
So Polaroid has some rights to picture frames that make them look like a
Polaroid pic? Or was that just 'Apple'.replace(/pp/,'na') ?

------
jazzychad
oh, let me fish up some promo codes... one minute...

EDIT: here you go.. first come first served:

    
    
        6K44P4NR39FP
        6NKNE3LEWA36
        PKE9H66E9WHA
        NKE3E3L6637N
        7EHEJXRFR7J6
        J3PNW7FYY3TE
        LKW9XAXL436R
        YWWXYTRXNAA7
        WEPY4JLM4ETE
        KPRPJWMRRPKM

~~~
seb
Before someone else tries, all codes are used.

------
kahleballs
Instagram's too pretty for Felt Tip Marker :) Nice app otherwise!

